
Give Your Nudes to Facebook - jbegley
https://gizmodo.com/give-your-nudes-to-facebook-1826545511
======
LinuxBender
Unless they are doing PhotoID / PhotoIQ that can learn photos without using
basic hashes, then does this really make sense?

Example: I can validate if a file has been uploaded to virustotal.com without
actually uploading the file, since the site uses javascript to calculate the
hash of the file. Hashes are easy to change in photos, so I can always make a
new version of the file. Hashes are useless for this.

Have Facebook documented what software is being used with the nudes, how many
people can view them and are these people in a clean room that does not allow
copying data to other systems? Are cell phones allowed in the clean room? What
happens to an employee if they are caught copying a photo?

